# Question for Casino Fans



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 10, 2006)

A newspaper article about local South Florida Casinos mentioned that
a particular Casino had a 91% payout and another Casino had a 94% payout.


Can someone explain what a " 91% payout" or a "94% payout" refers to.


Thanks
Richard


----------



## copper (Jan 10, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> A newspaper article about local South Florida Casinos mentioned that
> a particular Casino had a 91% payout and another Casino had a 94% payout.
> 
> 
> ...



Refers to slot/poker machines. 91% payout indicates that for every 1.00 put into a machine .91 cents is paid out. The machines are usually computer controlled and the payouts for all these types of machines can be reset at a central location.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2006)

Taking a slot machine as an example, it means that for every dollar you put into the machine, you should get an average of 94 cents (94%) or 91 cents (91%) back, depending on which casino you're playing in. 

Although you're getting back less than you put in, those numbers suggest that, on average, it will take you longer to lose your bankroll if you are playing in the 94% casino than in the 91% casino.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 10, 2006)

It often refers to a specific "bank" of machines.  And while not all in that bank will pay out at 91 or 94 some will.  

But again it is a time issue in Vegas.  The pay out may be over days, weeks and months, which of course is always to the advantage to the house.

And inspite of knowing that I do like finding those machines and spending my hard earned pennies 

Rick


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Casino Payouts*

Thanks for the Casino Payout replies.

My thinking to what the percentages meant was on target but I wasn't sure.


I never cease to be amazed at the Tugger knowledge base.

Richard

P.S. Dave, thanks for closing the other thread - I'm sure you know I didn't mean to double post.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2006)

copper said:
			
		

> Refers to slot/poker machines. 91% payout indicates that for every 1.00 put into a machine .91 cents is paid out. The machines are usually computer controlled and the payouts for all these types of machines can be reset at a central location.



The payback percentage cannot be reset at a central location. The casino cannot alter the payback parentage of any machine. The payback percentages are set by the factory manufacturing the machines and are verified by the state. The payback percentage is determined by the Random Number Generator "RNG" and are set by the manufacturer according to what the casino has specified. Bear in mind that the payback percentage is based on a very long time, typically one year. The machines are cyclic by nature so if you play it when it is in a hot streak,then you will win. The longer you play, the greater chance that you will lose.

Published payback percentages vary according to the state. Nevada does not specify payback percentages for particular casinos. They report it by region such as the LV Strip, Reno, Boulder Hwy., etc. Many states, such as Missouri, report the payback percentages for each casino for each denomination of machine. The California casinos do not publish their payback percentages but they are very competitive with Nevada.

When you are in a casino, pay very close attention to the small print. Some casinos will post a payback percentage of say 97.8% for a bank of machines. Look very closely for the words "up to" or something similar. If there is nothing, then all machines in that bank pay 97.8%. If there is the small print then only one machine in the bank has to pay it. Many casinos do not post any payback percentages.

Video Poker machines are the only machines that you know exactly what the payback percentage is on every VP machine. All the VP machines play exactly alike with the payback percentage determined by the pay-table on each machine.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Pay Back Percentages*

John,

Thanks for your elucidation of casino Pay Back percentages.

I seem to recall reading that some machines have a greater than 100% payback percentage (e.g. 104%)  - would that be true?  If so, I'm sure there wouldn't be too many of those.


Richard


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Thanks for your elucidation of casino Pay Back percentages.
> 
> ...



Richard,

Some of the "Full Pay" Video Poker machines have payback percentages greater than 100%. Full Pay is defined by the pay table. There are none as high as 104% that I am aware of unless it is a progressive machine that has a very high jackpot for the Royal Flush. Both Full Pay Jokers Wild and Full Pay Deuces Wild have payback percentages of 100+% with maximum coins ( 5 coins ) bet.. Full Pay Jokers Wild and FP Deuces Wild have the following pay-tables.

FP Jokers Wild ( 5 coins bet )

Royal Flush = 4000  coins
5 of a kind = 1000
Wild Royal Flush ( with joker ) = 500
Straight Flush 250
4 of a kind = 100
Full House = 35
Flush = 25
Straight = 15
3 of a kind = 10
Pair of Kings or Aces = 5

Deuces Wild ( 5 coins bet )

Royal Flush = 4000 coins
4 Deuces = 1000
Wild Royal Flush ( with deuces ) = 125
5 of a kind = 75
Straight Flush = 45
4 of a kind = 25
Full House = 15
Flush = 10
Straight = 10
3 of a Kind = 5

The key hand for the Full Pay Jokers wild is the 4 of a kind which must be = 100. Most VP machines on the LV strip pay only 75 but may have a Royal Flush payout of 4700 which does not compensate for the 4 of a kind.

The Key hand for the Full Pay Deuces Wild is also the 4 of a kind which must be = 25. Again there may be other changes but this is the key hand.

Of course, the next question would be, how can the casino win if the payback percentage is 100+%. It is really quite simple. The Video Poker payback percentages are based on playing optimal strategy which 90% of players do NOT know. You can learn the optimal strategy for every Video Poker machine. There are probably 20 different varieties of Video Poker. There are books, strategy cards that you can carry in your pocket, and also Video Poker tutor software such as Bob Dancer's Winpoker which I have on my PC. I know the optimal strategy for 5 varieties of Video Poker including the above 2 varieties.

Full Pay Video Poker machines are slowly disappearing because more people are learning the proper strategy. You can still find them at many of the locals casinos in Las Vegas and elsewhere. The Silverton in Las Vegas has Full Pay Jokers Wild in the older section. Some of our casinos in California have Full Pay Machines.

One last thing, progressive machines can have a payback percentage higher than 100% but only help you if you win the Royal Flush.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Jan 12, 2006)

*Jackpots*

Remember that the % payout includes the very very high jackpot payout which has a very very low probability of hitting. So do not expect to get 91% or 94% result even if you play for a whole month (unless of course if you hit the jackpot). /Sultan


----------

